# Treating Marijuana Induced DP



## chills (Dec 25, 2006)

hey guys..
this depersonalization has become frequent to me throughtout the past 2 months ive had it and all started from one nite that i over-inhalated marijuana which cause me to pass out and forgot the whole night basically. Im now fairly sure i have depersonalization because i feel as if im in "autopilot" mode where my physical body is making motions not related to my mind or what im thinking. Also i thought i was turning relatively insane until i discovered this was a mental disorder
ive been taking omega 3 tablets and multi-vitamins daily however with very little effect except for the odd days i regain a bit of consciousness.. its now christmas and its ruined this years experience and ive been unable to get excited over any portion of it
if you know any treatments that will work.. jus post thx a ton
merry xmas all.. happy new year


----------

